# almost new to uberng whats the real story huys? how much does insurance cost



## lumox (Jul 22, 2015)

before I give them everything what the real stories guys?
how much is the insurance? have I got to find an insurer myself.
more important how much do people really make? ie get paid after uber not doubt takes a bite out ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey lumox, welcome to the forum.
You should probably post this in London Cities' Sub Forum

https://uberpeople.net/forums/London/


----------



## lumox (Jul 22, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey lumox, welcome to the forum.
> You should probably post this in London Cities' Sub Forum
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/London/


cool thanks, so much info out there and hard to find the right place


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

lumox said:


> cool thanks, so much info out there and hard to find the right place


Those London blokes can be a hard bunch. But don't let that deter you. Eventually a few London Drivers will step up to help you with your questions.


----------

